
Actual vs Perceived threats (aka People are Crazy) - acangiano
http://tartley.com/?p=284
======
aston
Interesting, but simple to explain because people tend to operate on
_unthinkability_ rather than _hazard._

While the odds of dying in a car accident are (much) higher than dying in a
plane accident, it's unthinkable that so many people die simultaneously from a
method of transportation that intuitively feels less safe than a box rolling
on the ground.

The only exception on that chart is the asteroid impact, which can probably be
discounted because it's for all intents and purposes impossible in our
lifetime.

~~~
mixmax
While I think that your description is a bit hard to understand you are on to
the right thing.

It is basically all about the relatively new discipline of behavioral
economics.

If you have 45 minutes to spare you should watch Daniel Kahneman's nobel prize
lecture on the subject here:
[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/kahneman-
lecture.html)

Definitely worth the time...

